# Kamraj-The King maker



## vaithy (Jul 15, 2012)

*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/k-kamaraiar-image-101.jpg?w=555.3334*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/kamaraj-queen-elizebeth_thumb5b45d.jpg?w=555.3334*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/warcontribution.jpg?w=555.3334*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/withgandhi.jpg?w=555.3334

Can You show a single Nationalleader in India,who defy Gandhiji, still went on became President of congress party, than chief Minister of his State ?
Can any one remember a man who ruled a state for nine years, and made two prime Miniser, died without paiseless..?
Queen visited him, prime Ministers sought him, still he was a  simple man brought thousands of new schools in his state..he introduced free education and Noon meal sceme,in Tamil nadu even before other states  and Central Govt think about it..When gandhiji in a bit of anger defeat of Rajaji and his cronies routed in the Madras Presidency(Later Tamil nadu)congress election, he called his best student as 'clique', whole of Madras presidency went to flame.. after that storm gandhi refuted, that he said anything against 'him'
His name was kumara samy kamaraj' AKA K.Kamarajar..
        In Virudhu patti the modern day Virudhunager Kumarasamy – Sivakami Ammal gave birth a male child in 15th July of 1903. they gave a female name’ kamatchi’ than after everyone calling him ‘Raja’ (King) combined with he was called as  ‘kamaraja’ His School life is very short, after joining Khastriya Vidya sala”(present KVS) he had to left his school at the age of 12, as sorrow struck consequently as both his Grand father and father died, leaving the entire family in the hands of young boy ‘kamaraja’

He joined as an apprentice in his maternal uncle Karuppiah’s cloth shop after dropping out of school.But his mind was not on business, attracted by Gandhi’s National Movement,he would slip out from the shop to join processions and attend public meetings addressed by orators like Dr. Varadarajulu Naidu. His relatives frowned upon Kamaraj ‘s budding interest in politics. They sent him to Thiruvananthapuram to work at another uncle’s timer shop.

At the age of 16, Kamaraj enrolled himself as full-time worker of the Congress Party. He invited speakers, organized meetings and collected funds for the party. He also participated in the march to Vedaranyam led by C. Rajagopalachari as part of the Salt Satyagraha of March 1930.

Kamaraj was arrested and sent to Alipore Jail in Calcutta for two years. He was 27 at the time of his arrest and was released in 1931 following the Gandhi-Irwin Pact. Kamaraj was implicated in the Virudhunagar bomb case two years later. Dr. Varadarajulu Naidu and George Joseph argued on Kamaraj’s behalf and proved the charges to be baseless. Kamaraj was arrested again in 1940 and sent toVellore Central Prison while he was on his way to Wardha to get Gandhiji’s approval for a list of satyagrahis.

On 13 April 1954, K. Kamaraj became the Chief Minister of Madras Province. To everyone’s surprise, Kamaraj nominated C. Subramaniam and M. Bhakthavatsalam, who had contested his leadership, to the newly formed cabinet. such a culture cann't be found in the current political scene..*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/kamaraj-children_thumb5b55d.jpg?w=188&h=121
Kamaraj remained Chief Minister for three consecutive terms, winning elections in1957 and 1962. Kamaraj noticed that the Congress party was slowly losing its vigor. He came up with a plan which was called the “Kamaraj Plan“.

On 2 October 1963, he resigned from the Tamil Nadu Chief Minister Post. He proposed that all senior Congress leaders should resign from their posts and devote all their energy to the re-vitalization of the Congress.
*linxbot.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/indira_kamaraj_morarji.jpg?w=555.3334
In 1963 he suggested to Nehru that senior Congress leaders should leave ministerial posts to take up organisational work. This suggestion came to be known as the Kamaraj Plan, which was designed primarily to dispel from the minds of Congressmen the lure for power, creating in its place a dedicated attachment to the objectives and policies of the organisation. Kamaraj was elected President, Indian National Congress, on 9 October 1963.

Well impressed by the achievements and acumen of Kamraj, Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru felt that his services were needed more at the national level. In a swift move he brought Kamaraj to Delhi as the President of the Indian National Congress. Nehru realised that if he had wide learning and vision, Kamaraj possessed enormous common sense and pragmatism.

Kamaraj gave a simple advice to his ministers, “Face the problem. Don’t evade it. Find a solution, however small. People will be satisfied if you do something.” Followed by him a number of Central and State ministers likeLal Bahadur Shastri, Jagjivan Ram, Satyendra Narayan Sinha, Morarji Desaiand S.K. Patil followed suit and resigned from their posts. In 1964, Kamaraj was elected ‘Congress President’ and he successfully navigated the party and the nation through the stormy years following Nehru’s death. Kamaraj’s political maturity came in full view when Nehru died in 1964. How he settled the succession issue for the Prime Ministership was amply proved by his choice of Lal Bahadur Shastri and Indira Gandhi in succession 



Though he is a national leader he never be a family man. whenever his mother argued for his marriage, After independence i will get married” So when after independence, his mother reminded him, he told her.’ mother don’t talk such matter.. i am old now.. why did you want to ruin another woman’s life”

When Kamraj was a Chief ministerhis mother requested him to provided a handpumb’ borewell, near her house, as she is old and not able to fetch water from the ‘ teppam ‘(TANK).  immediately kamarajar roared like a lion’ Are you mad? because being chief minister doesnot mean i have to spend public money for the family…there are crores people who are fetching water even miles away..

his anger at his motherm made not to visit his house during the tenure of chief ministership

Once over Virudhunagar Prime Minister Jawaharlal went in an open car. A flood of people on both sides of the road!  when he noticed a old woman was standing and watchin kamarajar, and kamarajar is avoiding her glance. on seeing he inquired with theMinister of Education C.Subramaniam . He told the lady was kamarajar’s Mother . Nehru jumped from the car and  went over  Sivagami , enquire about her health , When he asked what she want,’ please be my guest for this day’. kamarajar objected about delaying of  party programme. But Nehru overruled him,spent few minutes with kamarajar’s Mother. he was surprised to learn that it was years that kamarajar visited his Mother and eaten there.

When kamarajar died he left with a paiseless just owned a pair of chappels dozen of Books, his family was in poor condition even the house was taken by the state..He live like a hermit, died as a simple man..

When emergency was declared, he was the one leader that Indira Gandhi refused to arrest. But it hurt him very bad when national leaders were put behind bars, and civil liberty suspended..tears flowed from him,’ This is going to be worse’

he never recover from that shock It was on the birth Day of Gandhi, another ‘KALA GANDHI” as he was famously called for breathed his last..

Picture courtsey:dinamani.com


----------



## trublu (Jul 17, 2012)

How is this "news" ?


----------



## vaithy (Jul 18, 2012)

trublu said:


> How is this "news" ?



I am glad atleast one 'comment' posted..July 15 is Kamraj's birthdate! atleast some our youngester should know how our leaders fight  for our 'freedom' but sacrified their own family life..
If even one person who read this post understand what i am trying to convey, for me , it is 'Mission accomplished'

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the article.i appreciate the effort you put to make this thread.


----------

